# Core Workout



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I do what we (my soccer team lol) call Crazy Eights. You do eight regular crunches, you do eight crunches twisting to the right, then the left, you do eight crunches with your legs straight out, and then you do eight crunches with your feet flat on the floor. Repeat with seven, then six, and so on down. I also do planks, which is where you start in push up position, and lower your self down onto your forearms and hold yourself flat for x amount of time.


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

Look up some pilates core work


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Pilates works for me.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

gaelgirl said:


> I do what we (my soccer team lol) call Crazy Eights. You do eight regular crunches, you do eight crunches twisting to the right, then the left, you do eight crunches with your legs straight out, and then you do eight crunches with your feet flat on the floor. Repeat with seven, then six, and so on down. I also do planks, which is where you start in push up position, and lower your self down onto your forearms and hold yourself flat for x amount of time.


Holy crap that's crazy! Good but wow I've never done that much. I'd burn! I'm sure it would be good in a day or so but I don't remember doing that much before! 
My dance instructor when I was 16 had us do crunches and planks all the time. Lots of sit ups too inverted. We had the things your feet are strapped into? It was 4 times a week in the weight gym in the second gymnasium on campus.


----------



## TheEquestrianAthleteCoach (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi chevaliernr

Here is a quick video that I shot for my Equestrian Athletes recently.






There are also a few others on there that you may be interested in.

Please let me know how you find them.

Matt


----------

